# Folding Gun Rack



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

*Drawings*

My fellow Legionnaires got called out today to provide Military Honors for a Brother who got orders to report to the CG above. While we were getting ready to go I mentioned I had seen this awesome portable gun rack (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2847, courtesy of *Proclamator*) that we could sure use while we wait. Like all things Military, waiting is just standard procedure it seems. Anyway the boys (most old enough to be my Dad) where ecstatic about it when I said I had enough scrap laying around and all I would need to buy is some hardware. Of course, this will be donated and heck I will get to use it more often than I care too.

So, I came home and gathered up my graph paper, pencil, triangle, ruler and went to work. I am not that fluent with SketchUp yet as I spent hours and hours on the tables. I pulled up *Mr. Proclamator's* post and went to drawing. So here is one way to do it.










I think when it is all said and done I will be using hinges like he did, but I am going to give the wooden peg and catch a dry run and see how I like it. I adapted it by adding one gun slot because when we are a full team we have seven rifles. I think I have enough 1×4 bed slats to make this.

*Mr. Proclamator* I hope you don't mind that I did this and would sure appreciate any suggestions you may have.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Buckskin said:


> *Drawings*
> 
> My fellow Legionnaires got called out today to provide Military Honors for a Brother who got orders to report to the CG above. While we were getting ready to go I mentioned I had seen this awesome portable gun rack (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2847, courtesy of *Proclamator*) that we could sure use while we wait. Like all things Military, waiting is just standard procedure it seems. Anyway the boys (most old enough to be my Dad) where ecstatic about it when I said I had enough scrap laying around and all I would need to buy is some hardware. Of course, this will be donated and heck I will get to use it more often than I care too.
> 
> ...


Buck,
I think it will work fine. Anything to help honor our fallen heroes. 
Tom


----------



## Proclamator (Sep 25, 2007)

Buckskin said:


> *Drawings*
> 
> My fellow Legionnaires got called out today to provide Military Honors for a Brother who got orders to report to the CG above. While we were getting ready to go I mentioned I had seen this awesome portable gun rack (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2847, courtesy of *Proclamator*) that we could sure use while we wait. Like all things Military, waiting is just standard procedure it seems. Anyway the boys (most old enough to be my Dad) where ecstatic about it when I said I had enough scrap laying around and all I would need to buy is some hardware. Of course, this will be donated and heck I will get to use it more often than I care too.
> 
> ...


Buck the plans look good. On the rack I made I used a bolt, washers, sleeve (conduit), and locknut for a pivot hinge. I used a modified leg support to lock in the open position, but your plan with the peg looks good; I can envision a rack made out of oak and nicely finished for indoor use like at gun shows.

If I can offer a tip, the easiest way I found to cut the appropriate angles for the legs, is to build the stand, without the angles, open it standing up on a flat surface ,like a table saw, and use a straight edge on the flat surface to mark the angle on all of the legs. 
I used dado joints for the cross pieces to keep it strong and light.

Feel free to use, modify, share or build the gun rack design. 
Buck, thank you for drawing up the plans, you saved me the trouble of taking them out of my head and putting them on paper to share on LJ.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Buckskin said:


> *Drawings*
> 
> My fellow Legionnaires got called out today to provide Military Honors for a Brother who got orders to report to the CG above. While we were getting ready to go I mentioned I had seen this awesome portable gun rack (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2847, courtesy of *Proclamator*) that we could sure use while we wait. Like all things Military, waiting is just standard procedure it seems. Anyway the boys (most old enough to be my Dad) where ecstatic about it when I said I had enough scrap laying around and all I would need to buy is some hardware. Of course, this will be donated and heck I will get to use it more often than I care too.
> 
> ...


A note here the actual rack portion for the rifles is tilted back 15 degrees. The support legs are angled and aligned to allow a "flat" configuration when not in use.

I added 3/4" cleats in each butt plate bay to help keep the rifles strait in the bays.

By the drawing I have all dados inset at 1/4" with three 1/4" dowels in each assembly, brads in the cleat assembly and choice of favorite exterior grade glue for all.


----------



## WoodWright (Mar 29, 2007)

Buckskin said:


> *Drawings*
> 
> My fellow Legionnaires got called out today to provide Military Honors for a Brother who got orders to report to the CG above. While we were getting ready to go I mentioned I had seen this awesome portable gun rack (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2847, courtesy of *Proclamator*) that we could sure use while we wait. Like all things Military, waiting is just standard procedure it seems. Anyway the boys (most old enough to be my Dad) where ecstatic about it when I said I had enough scrap laying around and all I would need to buy is some hardware. Of course, this will be donated and heck I will get to use it more often than I care too.
> 
> ...


What a nifty idea…!

Assuming I correctly understand the use of this rack, how would it work to lengthen the sides of the rack (buttstock end) below the pivots so that the rifles are held higher off the ground? The props would then need to be longer too. I'm thinking that for all "the boys (most old enough to be my Dad)", bending over to pick up rifles nearly on the ground might not be their most favorite part of the ceremony… ...It's just a thought. After all, the whole point of the rack is their convenience.

I would use carriage bolts and locknuts for the pivots, with metal sleeves to prevent the threads from chewing up the holes in the moving wood parts.

I'm also thinking that the dowel pins that the props hook onto need to be placed far enough toward the pivots so they clear the props (at their pivot ends) when folded flat, and spacer blocks will be needed between the rack sides and the folding legs so it can fold flat for storage with the props nesting between the legs and the rack sides. I think fender washers between wood parts at their pivot points might be good.

To keep the folded assembly flat together while standing in storage in a closet, I think an 8d nail on a short cord on each side could pin leg, prop and rack side together when folded flat, inserted through about an 1/8" hole drilled through all three parts while folded-but unnecessary if hung up upside down on a wall instead.

What would be the appropriate color & finish for this?


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Buckskin said:


> *Drawings*
> 
> My fellow Legionnaires got called out today to provide Military Honors for a Brother who got orders to report to the CG above. While we were getting ready to go I mentioned I had seen this awesome portable gun rack (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2847, courtesy of *Proclamator*) that we could sure use while we wait. Like all things Military, waiting is just standard procedure it seems. Anyway the boys (most old enough to be my Dad) where ecstatic about it when I said I had enough scrap laying around and all I would need to buy is some hardware. Of course, this will be donated and heck I will get to use it more often than I care too.
> 
> ...


WoodWright ~ Good job filling in the blanks. In this configuration the front sling post is at or near pocket or belt buckle level, no stooping to retrieve the weapon. Just grab it up by the fore stock.


----------



## ElizabethAnn (Jul 15, 2019)

Buckskin said:


> *Drawings*
> 
> My fellow Legionnaires got called out today to provide Military Honors for a Brother who got orders to report to the CG above. While we were getting ready to go I mentioned I had seen this awesome portable gun rack (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2847, courtesy of *Proclamator*) that we could sure use while we wait. Like all things Military, waiting is just standard procedure it seems. Anyway the boys (most old enough to be my Dad) where ecstatic about it when I said I had enough scrap laying around and all I would need to buy is some hardware. Of course, this will be donated and heck I will get to use it more often than I care too.
> 
> ...


12 years later… Where can I find these plans?


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

*In Process*

Well, I finally got some time to go back out in the shop and get some work done.

Here is the Gun Rack in process. It is still rough not really sanded as yet. I hope to have it done next weekend, but we shall see.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Buckskin said:


> *In Process*
> 
> Well, I finally got some time to go back out in the shop and get some work done.
> 
> Here is the Gun Rack in process. It is still rough not really sanded as yet. I hope to have it done next weekend, but we shall see.


Will this be used on hunting trips, while camping. it doesn't look like a family room project.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Buckskin said:


> *In Process*
> 
> Well, I finally got some time to go back out in the shop and get some work done.
> 
> Here is the Gun Rack in process. It is still rough not really sanded as yet. I hope to have it done next weekend, but we shall see.


Looking good. How are you going to finish it?


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Buckskin said:


> *In Process*
> 
> Well, I finally got some time to go back out in the shop and get some work done.
> 
> Here is the Gun Rack in process. It is still rough not really sanded as yet. I hope to have it done next weekend, but we shall see.


Karson - It will be donated to my local American Legion Honor Gaurd as referenced in project blog 1.

Wayne - My original plan was to shellac the dickens out of it, but I am using recycled lumber and it is pretty rough in places. So, I am going to fill in some knots and other blemishes with Rock Hard Putty and paint it. I am thinking white and then putting the American Legion info in Royal Blue by hand.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Buckskin said:


> *In Process*
> 
> Well, I finally got some time to go back out in the shop and get some work done.
> 
> Here is the Gun Rack in process. It is still rough not really sanded as yet. I hope to have it done next weekend, but we shall see.


Buckskin: I went back and read your first item in the series. So I found out it's intended use. A great job.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Buckskin said:


> *In Process*
> 
> Well, I finally got some time to go back out in the shop and get some work done.
> 
> Here is the Gun Rack in process. It is still rough not really sanded as yet. I hope to have it done next weekend, but we shall see.


Buck,
It looks like it will really work well. It will save a lot of old boys arms while standing around at funerals. Great idea to give it to the Legion. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Buckskin said:


> *In Process*
> 
> Well, I finally got some time to go back out in the shop and get some work done.
> 
> Here is the Gun Rack in process. It is still rough not really sanded as yet. I hope to have it done next weekend, but we shall see.


Thanks Tom! I wont be around as much as I used to be, but I will be dropping by from time to time.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Buckskin said:


> *In Process*
> 
> Well, I finally got some time to go back out in the shop and get some work done.
> 
> Here is the Gun Rack in process. It is still rough not really sanded as yet. I hope to have it done next weekend, but we shall see.


Hey Buck, I just joined my local Legion, Maybe they could use a rack like that, looks pretty neat. mike ps where u gonna be?


----------

